
New macOS is macOS 11 – OS X is over - donatj
https://twitter.com/donatj/status/1275141809551937542
======
Yhippa
I remember Steve Jobs saying this was going to be a 20-year OS. They came
pretty darn close.

------
Slartie
Next question: are they keeping it at 11.x now or are they just adopting the
same numbering scheme that brought us Chrome 82 and Firefox 76?

~~~
gregoriol
Probably like iOS

------
js2
Apple switched the name from "OS X" to "macOS" with 10.12 (Sierra). "OS X" has
been over for a while now.

------
goofballlogic
Is there any indication that the numbering change reflects a significant
technical shift (eg preparing to target ARM specifically)? Or is this just
aesthetics?

~~~
gregoriol
Someone just got tired of writing "10." in the marketing team, also they'll be
able to have a versioning more like iOS which macOS copies already much in
11.x

------
sevencolors
Current version does not say OS X. Just says:

macOS Catalina

Version 10.15.5

~~~
xsmasher
It changed from "OS X" to "macOS" in 2016.

~~~
neximo64
You forget X is 10 in Roman numerals. Mac OS was still OS 10.x

------
mc32
Makes sense to me. But why didn’t it become 11 when they changed over to
Intel?

